# Sima vip pass 2016



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The SIMA Symposium is coming up in just a few weeks! If you'd like a free day pass on me just go to http://www.sima.org/ShowVIP and get one! Please enter TNA, Inc as the company that referred you, and come visit me in booth #113. I can show you our Skid Steer Snow Tire kits and I'd be happy to answer all your questions on Normand Snow Blowers too. While your at the show be sure to check out Normand at booth #344.

See you in a couple weeks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

IMAGE;2143925 said:


> The SIMA Symposium is coming up in just a few weeks! If you'd like a free day pass on me just go to http://www.sima.org/ShowVIP and get one! Please enter TNA, Inc as the company that referred you, and come visit me in booth #113. I can show you our Skid Steer Snow Tire kits and I'd be happy to answer all your questions on Normand Snow Blowers too. While your at the show be sure to check out Normand at booth #344.
> 
> See you in a couple weeks!


Hey Thanks I just signed up.Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Great!!! Looking forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

IMAGE;2143945 said:


> Great!!! Looking forward to meeting you!!!


You may want to rethink that comment........

All joking aside this show just happens to be taking place while I'm on the east coast and figured I'd check it oot. Just walking to the trade show for a couple hours to see what's on the market and hope they serve beer too.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Or get one from snow wolf.

They are giving them out, just for filling out their survey .


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2143951 said:


> Or get one from snow wolf.
> 
> They are giving them out, just for filling out their survey .


I'm giving them out and not making anyone do a survey


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

BUFF;2143948 said:


> You may want to rethink that comment........
> 
> All joking aside this show just happens to be taking place while I'm on the east coast and figured I'd check it oot. Just walking to the trade show for a couple hours to see what's on the market and hope they serve beer too.......


I think the free beer is Thursday afternoon. Not joking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2143951 said:


> Or get one from snow wolf.
> 
> They are giving them out, just for filling out their survey .


Do you have to tell them what sex you are or want to be?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whatttttt, giving them away, for free?



Mark Oomkes;2143967 said:


> Do you have to tell them what sex you are or want to be?


Nope, just some questions about solicitation.

Ho Waite, that was somthing else.

Buff, you know free beer = butwipers


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2143927 said:


> Hey Thanks I just signed up.Thumbs Up


I'm lost with this one, yes, I'll admit it!

Isn't there any reciprocity between the eastcoasters and mountain men, especially when you're one of the keynote speakers from the kingdom of Bufftopia?

I just don't get it, sorry!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2143968 said:


> Buff, you know free beer = butwipers


As long as it's cold and free I'll drink America's Beer over water.......



1olddogtwo;2143970 said:


> I'm lost with this one, yes, I'll admit it!
> 
> Isn't there any reciprocity between the eastcoasters and mountain men, especially when you're one of the keynote speakers from the kingdom of Bufftopia?
> 
> I just don't get it, sorry!


Geez...... I plan to blend into the crowd and observe the locals.....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can I still get a free shovel for joining?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2143973 said:


> As long as it's cold and free I'll drink America's Beer over water...........


Nope, I have to mulch respect for my taste buds to do that to them.

Water over horse pee for me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2143980 said:


> Nope, I have to mulch respect for my taste buds to do that to them.
> 
> Water over horse pee for me.


That's because you have standards.....unlike certain union monkeys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2143981 said:


> That's because you have standards.....unlike certain union monkeys.


How is the UM doing with the violent act of slaying his uncle.

I did the private VIP couple years in Chicago, they have it the night before the opening.....that's where all the GOOD free food and drinks are at!!

That was some good prime rib.

Be sure and stop at the Arctic Booth, ask for John, tell him Pat said you can have a free Hat.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

WWGVD.....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Does Arctic have 4xl hats?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

If artic covers airfare and hotel room I'll come.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2143984 said:


> WWGVD.....:waving:


Just what I have done.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2143985 said:


> Does Arctic have 4xl hats?


Yes, special made Buffalo sized hats


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2143986 said:


> If artic covers airfare and hotel room I'll come.


I find the actual trade show boring, unless you like jacking with all the manufacturers.

There should be some "new" products on display.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2143987 said:


> Just what I have done.


 .................


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2143989 said:


> I find the actual trade show boring, unless you like jacking with all the manufacturers.


This is why you register under someone else name and hand oot business cards to match that name. I have a friend that does bizz cards and this show I'm a guy from Grand Rapids, Mi..........Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2144001 said:


> This is why you register under someone else name and hand oot business cards to match that name. I have a friend that does bizz cards and this show I'm a guy from Grand Rapids, Mi..........Thumbs Up


I like ur thinking Mark.


----------

